# ¿Dónde puedo conseguir transformadores o materiales para fabricarlos?



## shuedu (Sep 7, 2017)

Necesito un transformador de 230v a 24v 4A para fabricar una fuente de alimentación y comprarlo sale un pastizal.

Me gustaría conseguir un tranformador de equipos viejos para rebobinarlo y conseguir el voltaje que necesito, pero todos tienen el nucleo demasiado pequeño para soportar los 100W.

¿Alguien sabe que equipos lo llevan o donde encontrar transformadores de potencia con una superficie de nucleo de 10cm2 o más aunque no vayan a 24v? También me serviría conseguir las láminas en E e I y el "carrete" podría fabricarlo yo en un último caso, pero tampoco encuentro nada a bajo coste.

Pdd* un transformador de microondas no me serviría porque es demasiado grande y pesado

Muchaa gracias de antemano ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 7, 2017)

Cualquier minicomponentes tiene uno !

Los de microondas son de 300 Watts , no quita que lo desarmes y utilices menor altura de chapas


----------



## shuedu (Sep 7, 2017)

Hola,

Es verdad, buena idea no lo había pensado, buscaré en el punto limpio a ver si hay algún microondas.

Con respecto a lo de dónde encontrarlos, no tengo la facilidad de encontrarlos que tu dices, al menos de potencia. Me refiero siempre a transformadores inductivos, no fuentes conmutadas.

El último que he encontrado a sido en un SAI (ups) de 75W, imagino que si el sai es de mas VA el transformador también lo será, por si a alguien le sirve.

Si alguien sabe de algún sistema o máquina concreto que lleven transformadores de 100W o más que lo comente, por favor.

Muchas gracias dosmetros, siempre estás ahí☺


----------



## Scooter (Sep 8, 2017)

A estas alturas es raro encontrar transformadores "normales" de cierta potencia


----------



## smoke (Sep 8, 2017)

Las casas de electricidad suelen conservar transformadores utilizados en lamparas dicroicas, para 12V y de distintas potencias. saludos.


----------



## shuedu (Sep 8, 2017)

Muchas gracias a los dos, nunca había oído hablar de este tipo de lámparas


----------



## Scooter (Sep 8, 2017)

Si, es verdad, un par o tres transformadores de halógeno en paralelo podrían valer.
Esos eran de 50W o así


----------



## zorrux (Sep 9, 2017)

Bueno aca yo tengo mi "maestro chatarrero" que rescata y  vende productos electricos ,electronicos,en desuso ,tranformadores de dicroicas he podido encontrar y tambien nucleos de transformadores de laminas algunos de tamaño bastante impresionante,lo ultimo que le vi fueron un par de trafos toroidales bastante grandes.
En tu ciudad debe haber sitios parecidos  o quizas no ,pero nada pierdes con buscar .


----------



## cuervobrujo (Sep 10, 2017)

En los home teather chinos...Los Onida tienes trafos. .como el que buscas
Son +- 24. Depende del  modelo y con esa capacidad[emoji106] 
no se si los encontraras en tu país. .
Acá en argentina son relativamente baratos...
Tienen Buenos componentes..varios Tda 2030 
Y lm324 etcétera. .
Pero la fuente es buena. .solo le falta un buen filtrado
Yo tengo 4.. de esos equipos usados ..uno esta conectado a la pc..
Y suenan bien...el resto funciona..pero esta para desguace[emoji6]


----------



## shuedu (Sep 11, 2017)

Muchas gracias, buscaré con la información que me habéis dado que encuentro por ahí.


----------



## mario17farias (Sep 5, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cualquier minicomponentes tiene uno !
> 
> Los de microondas son de 300 Watts , no quita que lo desarmes y utilices menor altura de chapas


Buenas tardes, tengo justamente tengo interés en ocupar un transformador de microondas para un proyecto de amplificador, como es  que solo es de 300W ? supongo que lo dices por el bobinado que viene originalmente por él? Mi idea era sacarle todo y mandar a bobinarlo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 5, 2018)

Lee el hilo de reciclar transformador de microondas , está perfectamente explicado


----------



## mario17farias (Sep 5, 2018)

no me trae el buscador, podrías pasarme el enlace?


----------



## pandacba (Sep 5, 2018)

Que es lo que no te trae el buscador?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 5, 2018)

*Transformador de bajo coste a partir de microondas*


----------

